# Das6 pro with meguiars 105 - speed?



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

What speed is best for swirls and surface scratches on a rock hard BMW e90. 
I'm using a das6 pro with either lake country cyan Cutting pads or megs mf cutting pads with megs 105. 

I have tried speed 5-6 with slow arm movement with around 20 passes but still have visible swirls.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

You must have rock hard paint, no defects removed at all, with 20 passes.

Someone will come along and help you on here, just keep this thread open and active.

Might help placing some pictures, so members can see what you are dealing with.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

How much pressure are you applying? The Megs system - 105 and 205 are dependant on pressure and pad to get the most out of them.


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

It's made a bit of difference but not all gone. Is the speed right or should I be using a lower speed ?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm no expert, but if it has improved the finish a tad, you are doing something right then.
Don't drop the speed down, place it on 6 and go full speed, and give it another go.

Is it a lake country pad you are using, sounds like hard paint you are dealing with, 20 passes is some going.


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> How much pressure are you applying? The Megs system - 105 and 205 are dependant on pressure and pad to get the most out of them.


Quite a bit of pressure. Enough for the rotation to really slow down at times.


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> I'm no expert, but if it has improved the finish a tad, you are doing something right then.
> Don't drop the speed down, place it on 6 and go full speed, and give it another go.
> 
> Is it a lake country pad you are using, sounds like hard paint you are dealing with, 20 passes is some going.


It's a lake country hydro tech cyan. I've also tried the hex logic yellow which didn't touch it. Also tried the megs mf pads which gave a similar result as the LC hydro cyan.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

What colour is the car in question, plus how old as well.


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> What colour is the car in question, plus how old as well.


Blue and 5 yrs old.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm sure there is members on here that have done the same car, just have to keep this thread open and flowing, someone will come along with the right advice and knowledge.

Sounds to me like you have hard paint, I'm Shocked the meguiars mf pad did not fully remove the swirls, seen threads on here it gives the same results as a rotary and speed as well.


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> I'm sure there is members on here that have done the same car, just have to keep this thread open and flowing, someone will come along with the right advice and knowledge.
> 
> Sounds to me like you have hard paint, I'm Shocked the meguiars mf pad did not fully remove the swirls, seen threads on here it gives the same results as a rotary and speed as well.


That what puzzles me. I must be doing something wrong!


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

I have the same issue with my Audi, nothing touches it....at all!

DAS6 Pro Orange hex logic, Megs 105


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

I've had the same problem using LC hydrotech pads....it masks the swirls but shine a sungun on it the day after and there they are!! I also managed to slice one pad in half and create a giant crater in the other! I only did around 6-8 slow passes on speed 6. 

Do any of you more experienced users shine your light on the area to see how much polish is still left on the panel as.....to me....I felt maybe I needed to break down the polish even more but looking at it in natural light.....it looked like it had broken down near to looking clear and was ready to wipe.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

So hows the best way of rectifying German paint, so the swirls are out, would be keen to know this as well, plus at the same time will help the op.

These Germans, have a habit of making paint on cars very hard, japs are fine.


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

I guess I could stick some heavy grade sandpaper to the base, naaah that wouldn't shift the swirls.

Why do they make it so hard what's the benefit?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

imho setting 6 is to high try 4/5(medium speed) slow passes :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The thing is how do people correct there German cars with a das 6, like knocking the swirls off the paint.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Might be worth trying a smaller work area


----------



## hedgegee (May 20, 2012)

I think this might help: http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forum...u-read-on-the-Interwebs!&highlight=hard+paint

:car:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

hedgegee said:


> I think this might help: http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forum...u-read-on-the-Interwebs!&highlight=hard+paint
> 
> :car:


Good thread, but that's done by Rotary plus wax on top.


----------



## hedgegee (May 20, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Good thread, but that's done by Rotary plus wax on top.


He starts out with a DA which doesn't work because of the product.

Maybe he should try a different product then?


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

hedgegee said:


> He starts out with a DA which doesn't work because of the product.
> 
> Maybe he should try a different product then?


So is there another polish I could try other than the megs 105?


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Megs m 101 maybe?


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

spiros said:


> Megs m 101 maybe?


What you recommend using the LC Hydro tec Cyan foam pad or Meguiars MF pad with the Megs 101 (or something else)?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

suspal said:


> imho setting 6 is to high try 4/5(medium speed) slow passes :thumb:


^^^ Yep worked for me on a BMW and my Own Audi A3.
I've been using Lakes CCS pads.
Speed 4/5...firm pressure...slow passes...small areas at a time. Less pressure towards the end of each session.
Clean your pad after every panel (doesn't take long).


----------



## Chiffs (Mar 20, 2007)

Got the original das 6 and some Megs to try on my e46 BMW with sonus pads. Will let you know how I get on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazrobbo (May 3, 2011)

Tried the 105 205 combo on my silver z4. Using hex white and black pads. Got results but not perfect. Used speed 4 to 5. i also tried ultimate compound with the white pad and got great results on the swirls.


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

gazrobbo said:


> Tried the 105 205 combo on my silver z4. Using hex white and black pads. Got results but not perfect. Used speed 4 to 5. i also tried ultimate compound with the white pad and got great results on the swirls.


So hopefully the Megs 101 with Hydro tech Cyan or Meguiars Microfibre pads should do the job?


----------



## rayy (May 7, 2012)

what size pads you using?
i like to use small 4inch spot pads, allows the da to spin faster yet allowing decent pressure to be applied. keep at the high speeds and easy off with the pressure as the compound starts to breaking down.


----------



## Kevin Brown (May 10, 2008)

Use what you've got.

As long as the pad can move the M105 along and provide enough "squeegee action" so that the product won't gum onto the surface, the pad you are using is adequate.

Prime the pad thoroughly as shown here:

http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forum...-look-into-Pad-Priming-The-Kevin-Brown-Method

Use a speed that supplies at least a few rotations of the backing plate while normal to moderate downward pressure is applied to the machine. To clarify, I placed a Meguiar's G110v2 with a Meguiar's yellow foam 6.5" pad on a digital scale. It weighed about 6 pounds. I turned on the machine, and held it in place as I normally would. The scale registered about 12 pounds. If you run about 15 pounds of weight and pressure, that should be about right.

It's likely that you won't need to start at maximum speed- probably 75% of max speed will suffice. Polish an area that a left to right arm swing can cover (1-1/2' x 3' rectangle is common).

Slow passes, about an inch or two per second.

After two or three sets of left and right passes, most of the abrasive particles will stick to the pad. Some guys refer to this dynamic as the point in which the product "breaks down"; others say that the compound has "run its cycle". Really, the type of pad and the characteristics of its material dictate how long the compound is able to roll about freely, attaching then detaching, changing positioning. Once all of the particles have attached to the pad, you've essentially got the equivalent of a super-fine, crud-filled sanding or grinding disc. At this point, it'll take a lot of downward pressure to scrub paint away.

Spritz a bit of water onto the paint surface, and polish again using what's already in the pad. The water will create drag, pulling abrasive particles from the pad.

You can usually do this two to three times before cleaning the pad. Even though you may encounter a bit more micro-marring of the surface, it'll be easy to remove once the pad is cleaned (or when you use a final polish).

To clean the pad, simply place the face of the pad onto a microfiber towel, and run the machine against the towel for 5-10 seconds. Make sure the towel doesn't get pulled into the counterbalance!!

The other thing that can really affect cutting performance is the type and size of the backing plate. I wrote about its effects here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2877694&postcount=46

If you don't have spare backing plates you can cut down but you do have extra buffing pads, cut the pad to size. Although you'll lose some surface area, at least you'll know how much the backing plate is affecting the cut.

What's likely happening is that the compound has been sticking to the pad, and abraded paint residue is also attaching to the pad, surrounding the abrasive grains, effectively limiting cutting potential.

Pad priming and water spritzing can make a *HUGE* difference. *Keep the info coming*, and don't go spending all sorts of dough on more pads or compounds until you get your procedure dialed in.


----------



## Kevin Brown (May 10, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I Remember this thread, any process on the machining side for yourself, OP.

Worth a shot, have you playing with the das 6 pro, so improving your technique and getting the desired results you are after; just don't expect 100% correction.


----------



## brycieboy (Sep 4, 2010)

I also found my audi paint difficult to fully remove swirls with my meguiars Da and cyan hydrotech pad with #105 

I have since tried some surbuf pads with #105 then followed with #205 on polish pad and the results were impressive and also pretty quick considering 

not bad price wise too £14 for a pack of two done two cars and should be ok for a few more details


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

*Technique trumps product every day of the week.* I don't know how many times that I will have to shout that to the mountains.

You can use the best product on the planet but until you perfect your technique, you'll be chasing that shine until the cows come home. Technique is everything.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

creative1 said:


> So is there another polish I could try other than the megs 105?


Scholl Concepts and Hex pads will do a good job on German paint

S17+for medium cut
S3 gold edition for heavy cut


----------

